# Is a 22" frame too big for being 5'9"?



## Birddog1548 (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm looking at buying a road bike from a guy off craigslist. I'm a total noob about this, but as a former runner w/ bad knees I really want to get into cycling. The bike has a 22" frame. I am 5'9". Now I know the seat can be adjusted, but am I going to be reaching too far, and is there any adjustments I can make to this?


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Yes it is.


----------



## rgordin (Oct 22, 2010)

Depends on your leg length and foot size. That said, Peanya is almost certainly correct. If you are 5'9" and need a 22" seat tube length, you probably need a custom frame because the other measurements will be wildly off for a standard frame.


----------



## Mr. Scary (Dec 7, 2005)

That's a 56cm frame (if it's a conventional frame and not a compact one)-learn the metric system because as you can see some people think they know this but are basically clueless if it has to be applied in any type of formula. I'm 5"9" with a 33" inseam and ride a 55cm. The OP is asking if this will fit, he didn't state he needed a 22" seat tube. For the OP, It would be at the top end of what a 5'9" guy would ride assuming it is a conventional frame (parallel top tube).


----------



## boberic (Jun 1, 2010)

Since others have not stated it I will... you really should specify the make/model of the bike as well as the year if you're looking for fitment advice... If all bikes had the same geometric shape, then specifying one measurement would work but life's not like that.


----------



## Lotophage (Feb 19, 2011)

Birddog1548 said:


> I'm looking at buying a road bike from a guy off craigslist. I'm a total noob about this, but as a former runner w/ bad knees I really want to get into cycling. The bike has a 22" frame. I am 5'9". Now I know the seat can be adjusted, but am I going to be reaching too far, and is there any adjustments I can make to this?


Depends on the bike.

Old school fit would say that a 56 is just fine for someone 5'9".

What's the bike?


----------



## majorbanjo (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm 5'9" ride a 54" Trek....I've got 30" inseam....the bike would be too big for me....


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

22" wouldn't be far off for someone your height. Give it a try.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Yea, I say it's close enough to at least look at. I'm a touch below 5-8 and ride a 54. My good friend is a touch above 5-9 and rides a 56. 

The seat tube is the least important measurement. What you need to know is the top tube measurement, standardized for "horizontal, center to center". And....... the rough guess for someone your general height would be 54 or 56, but depending on your proportions and comfort on one or the other.

Go look at it. If it's cheap and you can stand over the top tube with at least a minimum of clearance and when you ride it it doesn't feel horribly wrong size-wise, go ahead and buy it if you think it's worth it. Then, get someone who knows more about it than you help you adjust fit, or write back here for advice.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

Mr. Scary said:


> That's a 56cm frame (if it's a conventional frame and not a compact one)-learn the metric system because as you can see some people think they know this but are basically clueless if it has to be applied in any type of formula. I'm 5"9" with a 33" inseam and ride a 55cm. The OP is asking if this will fit, he didn't state he needed a 22" seat tube. For the OP, It would be at the top end of what a 5'9" guy would ride assuming it is a conventional frame (parallel top tube).


5'9" with a 32.5" inseam, I've been riding 55CM & 56CM frames for over 20 years. But, I started in the Seventies when "only a fist full of saddle" was the norm.

Mr Scary and I sound like we like the same type of bike.


----------

